# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Colon Slim

## medyczka

brak recenzji, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją opinię !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W moim odczuciu:
lekko wzdyma,
powoduje jakby nadprodukcję (wiadomo czego :Smile: 
zasyca co powoduje sytość przez kilka godzin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A cena w Allegro to 27,9 zł/300g więc duuuuużo taniej niż w tradycyjnej aptece.

----------


## kinga.slimitin

Uważam, że znacznie zdrowiej jest skomponowac odpowiednio dietę. Błonnik jest zawarty w wielu produktach, działa na takiej samej zasadzie, a jest z pewnością zdrowszy od granulatów. Poza tym reguluje pracę jelit, co pozwala pozbyc się uczucia wzdęcia.

----------


## Karola12

Można sobie rozregulować układ pokarmowy i tyle.

----------

